# Golden State Warriors offer $100 monthly passes with no view of court



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 13, 2018)

Now watch it sell out. 

Edit: Link



> *Golden State Warriors offer $100 monthly passes with no view of court*
> play
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 13, 2018)

Not as stupid when Steve Kerr had the opportunity to call a timeout against the Clippers only to come away empty handed.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 13, 2018)

Holy shit they're actually selling _"With us in spirit"_ tickets. I fucking love it.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey, it's Californians buying these tickets. Don't lump the rest of America in with those dumbshits.


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 13, 2018)

>scamming them libtards

wtf I love California now


----------



## Fagnacious D (Nov 13, 2018)

at this point you may as well go to a bar.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Nov 13, 2018)

Im already mad at the thought of heading to my $300 seats and seeing these douchebags sitting in them.


----------



## YW 525 (Nov 14, 2018)

I would like to see the holding tank for these ticket buyers. They're going to have to provide some means of keeping these people in a controlled space. Otherwise this is going to turn into a disaster at record pace.

You're going to attract a ton of low-rent people to your venue and then sell them alcohol in a high-pressure environment.

Do the Golden State Warriors have live webcams or CCTV of their venue? That's where the entertainment is going to be on game nights.


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 15, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Im already mad at the thought of heading to my $300 seats and seeing these douchebags sitting in them.


This is forsee being a big issue.

Yeah if you can't get in why not hit a local bar? I know this and many other venues have bars you can sit at and watch on TV but for cost wise it seems insane to spend 100 to go to a bar in a place drop 40+ on parking etc to watch TV.

Now I've had a company event in a STUFFED box, it had a bar with a TV instead of having my co workers screeching kids and what not I sat at the TV and watched. It was probably one of the lamer times I've seen a game, I would have paid to sit at my local pub and support them as well as enjoy more.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 21, 2018)

The businessman side of me thinks this is genius, you realize that dead space in the building exists where people will not only pay you to go, but have to pay after they get there for services like food, drink and souvenirs. This is a pure-profit idea to increase revenue that is impressive, well, _until_ .

The until here being that the physical security requirement just shot way the fuck up and the rate of incidence/probability of altercation will probably be higher by a factor of 4 given the locale. Because the people buying these passes in this area will most likely be Oakland as fuck and try to fuck some shit up while they're there. If this was somewhere like San Diego, San Antonio, Houston, or Irvine, this would be a minimal risk situation, lower crime rates and all. But the Bay Area is full of people who don't hold the property of others, especially those with more cash than them, in very high value.


----------

